# LSE Accounting and Finance Graduate



## Vindpuss (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm an LSE Accounting and Finance graduate. Will I have a good chance of getting into Investment banking internships or possibly a permanent job in Dubai.
Will being q LSE graguate give me a competitive advantage when applyinfg ro IB jobs in Dubai.


----------

